# Suche Verpackungen - Diverse N64/SNES/GBA/GB



## ChrREI (28. Januar 2011)

*Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Spiele-Verpackungen. Dabei geht es mir nur um die Verpackung an sich, ohne Anleitung oder Spiel. Das Karton-Innenleben wäre wohl auch noch schön  

Also, wenn jemand diese Verpackungen im Angebot hat, oder einen Rat, wo ich diese heutzutage noch bekomme - her damit!

Nintendo 64:

- Super Mario 64
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
- Banjo-Kazooie
- Bomberman 64
- Donkey Kong 64
- Mario Kart 64
- Shadowgate 64

Super Nintendo:

- Secret of Evermore
- Terranigma
- Super Mario World

Game Boy Advance:

- The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

Game Boy:

- Donkey Kong
- Pokémon Blaue Edition

Viele Dank im Voraus!
Christoph
*


----------

